# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  آموزش پایگاه داده آپاچی کاساندرا Apache Cassandra

## Mohammad.barati

با سلام 
کاساندرا یکی از مطرح ترین بانک های اطلاعاتی NOSQL است که شروع آن را فیس  بوک رقم زد و از سال ۲۰۱۰ به عنوان یک پروژه متن باز تحت حمایت بنیاد آپاچی  قرار گرفت. بانک اطلاعاتی که می تواند میلیون ها رکورد را که در بین صدها  سرور ذخیره شده اند را در کسری از ثانیه به شما برگرداند.
دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزشی پایگاه داده آپاچی کاساندرا به زبان فارسی در آدرس زیر وجود دارد:

http://uplod.ir/e8kddjfcu0d3/Apache_...ode.ir).7z.htm

رمز فایل فشرده: softcode.ir

----------

